

Show HN: Simply Wall St – Pinterest for Stocks in the US, UK and Aus - AlBentley
http://simplywall.st/

======
enjoy-your-stay
Definitely an interesting visualization for the companies.

However I suppose the Health and Future segments are a bit more analysis
based, in which case they could change the whole look of the chart quite
quickly if some new piece of information comes to light.

------
sirances
This is really interesting concept - where are you getting all the data? Yahoo
Finance API?

~~~
AlBentley
Thanks man, all the data comes from S&P Capital IQ.

------
JacobAldridge
Great job on the design Al - I'm engaged immediately, and look forward to
exploring this when I have more time after work tonight.

------
reduce
Doing interesting things here.

